# Harlequin Rasbora egg laying and Pearl Gourami aggression?



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

After removing the Flame Tertas from my tank and rehoming them (they were always very afraid of my Gourami and I thought they would be happier with my sisters tank of smaller fish) I purchased some Harlequin Rasbora, after researching fish that would like the acidic water in my tank. 

I read that they are difficult to breed and that it's not common, so I wasn't expecting nor wanting fry...I woke up this morning to the two females laying eggs on the wisteria! The males are circling like sharks. I've never bred fish before and I have no idea what I should be doing right now.

Also, I had 3 Pearl Gourami females (definitely females) and one of the females was very aggressive towards the other two. I left it for about 2 weeks thinking it would work out, but when she started fin nipping I decided to rehome her. I thought this would leave the other two peaceful and happy. Now the smaller pearl is displaying the same behavior towards my other female -___- Anything I can do? The tank has plants, and two pieces of driftwood as hiding places.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

On the rasbora spawning, it is unlikely that any eggs will survive predation, and if they should, the fry will likely be eaten anyway. It is quite common for egg-laying fish to spawn in aquaria if conditions (water parameters and the environment) are to the fish's liking. Rarely do we see fry though, because the other fish and the parents themselves know what is happening and they will readily eat the eggs or newly-hatched fry. I have sometimes had a fry or two survive, if the plants are really thick (and floating plants often help) and there is lots of wood, as they may be able to hide effectively and find sufficient food like Infusoria. And of course feeding is the next hurdle for the fry.

If you seriously want to raise fry, steps will have to be taken. The usual method with fish like the rasbora is to get them into spawning condition in their own tank and then either remove the adults after egg laying, or provide an egg mop to receive the eggs and remove this. A mass of Java Moss can serve as the "egg mop" (with no other plants in the tank so the fish have to use the moss).

On the gourami issue, what size is this tank? It is usually--but not always--the male that is the troublemaker, as they are territorial. But fish can be independent. The larger the aquarium, the less trouble as the fish can get out of each other's way when necessary. But again, this is not absolute. As you've seen, fish often have an hierarchy within the group, and one will be dominant; removing that fish sometimes causes another to take over the role. This is nature at work.

Byron.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Hm. They seemed to lay a few eggs on the driftwood although I saw my Kuhli Loaches swoop in pretty soon after, I hope one or two survived (Finding Nemo anyone?). I won't be heartbroken if none make it but it would be really cool if some made it to adulthood. I'll try to find some java moss to place next to the wisteria, maybe that will help if any hatch?

The tank is a 35 gallon. It almost seems like the one Pearl has designated territories, 'this is my side, that's yours'. She seems almost possessive of the large piece of driftwood. I'm typing this while watching the tank and just watched her chase the other from one side to the other. It reminds me of when the male would give chase, but he never nipped. I'm not seeing injuries but I'm afraid a scale might come up or a fin get torn.


----------

